# moving pictures



## Dreadpoet (Aug 19, 2009)

I am considering using projection in our production of Sylvia. I am wondering if any of you have used moving pictures..."much like those found on desktop wallpapers" if so...any ideas as to where are really good sites to find these. Currently, I'm looking for a city park and an airport terminal...all I am finding is cheesy nature/beach/outerspace stuff. I mostly would like to find a good city park with some movement in it in both spring/autumn.

making my own seems a little beyond my own expertise.


----------



## ruinexplorer (Aug 20, 2009)

Are you looking for something rendered (cartoonish) or realistic? There are many motion loops available on the web that are much better than the screen savers. Check out this thread where there are many companies listed who offer motion loops.


----------



## Tex (Aug 20, 2009)

I did a production of All In The Timing several years ago and we used Flash to create custom animations for scene changes. There are many Flash tutorials on the net and a several low-cost programs that will create swf (Flash animation) files so it's not necessary to buy the Adobe version. The animation we created would fade from black on a space bar press, run in a loop and fade to black with a second space bar press. It worked great.


----------



## Dreadpoet (Aug 20, 2009)

Just now, I think I am heading for realistism...just wanting to have things like trees russling and stuff. I thought if there were already things out there, then I might not have to go through a longer conceptualization, construction....troubleshooing process.  I already have many other things on my plate for the production.


----------



## ruinexplorer (Aug 20, 2009)

For realism, A Luna Blue is one of the best options. However, some of their content is rather pricey (you get what you pay for I guess). They have a promo disk for just $10 here that has a really nice nature scene on it.


----------



## themuzicman (Aug 29, 2009)

Moving pictures?

I'd assume you mean like a Ken Burns effect.

To do this quick, just throw a pic in imovie, set a duration, and drag a ken burns effect sequence (in the effects box) right on top of your slide. Export, and you are good to go!


----------



## ruinexplorer (Aug 29, 2009)

I never knew that's what that technique was known as. The Ken Burns didn't seem to be what the OP seemed to want, but I think that there may have been questions looking for this type of effect in previous posts. Does iMovie also do the effect that you'd see in old movies of different images piling on top of each other? I think the question had been something along the lines of newspapers.

Now I just need to get a Mac again.


----------

